# Warm weather saugeye tactics?



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

I've spent all of my time trying to fix our docks at Atwood so it looks like I'll miss the early saugeye fishing.  Then I have to go to Colorado to watch a grandson graduate so it might be June before I really get the boat in and start fishing. Any tips for catching saugeye when the water warms up?


----------



## toboso (Apr 14, 2004)

1. Bottom bouncers & crawler harnesses (flats, bars, tapering points, basin)
2. Hopkins spoons (points, bars, flats, channel areas)

I love June for saugeye. They're just about to peak, so put something in front of them and "whack!"--they'll eat it. June is normally a stable weather month, so the fish can be settled into a pattern yet still very active.


----------



## Pharley (Apr 11, 2004)

I like large jerk baits during this time. 4"-6" Rapalas, Rogues, or the like can produce nice fish. Also, dont worry about going too big, I have 12" saugeyes jumping all over a 6" bait.


----------

